# rubixcyoob.'s Official Eviction Thread *update - 7 days overdue!*



## rubixcyoob.

7 Days Overdue! - Induction in 3 Days

I really didn't think I'd have to make one of these threads but it seems like I will :(

Today's my due date and seeing as there is only 4 hours and 50 minutes left of the day I am highly doubting my LO will be on time. I've had no signs bar a few period cramps and a sore back once in a blue moon, no plug lost, no braxton hicks, nothing. I really hoped I would go early, my mum had both me and my sister early and I don't think my auntie went over with my little cousins. Just my luck eh? I suppose I deserve it since I myself have a habit of never sticking to a time schedule if I need to go places :rofl: mummy's little boy he is :cloud9:

I'm just getting so impatient and want my baby here, now! I've tried everything I can think of: amazing sex, nipple stimulation, walking up and down stairs as many times as I can in the day (purposely spreading trips out to get more ups and downs in), long walks, moving from side to side to try and get baby to engage, hot spicy food, cleaning etc. and nothing! I can't seem to find any other safe methods and would never try black or blue cosh or castor oil. So it seems my little man is jut being stubborn, I've already told him he's that handsome already he doesn't need to prep himself any more.

So I've started an eviction thread to get him moving and I'll update it daily to see if there's anything distinctive going on with LO that could hint at anything about to happen. If you ladies have any labour inducing hints or tips let me know please?

18th July - 00.37am
_ So I'm guessing I'm one day over now that my due date has came and went  Had nothing all day, a few light crampy feelings when in a bath earlier but nothing else. I swept all upstairs, made as many trips up and down stairs without irritating my SPD, ate spicy food, done some squats and nothing! It just seems this little man is determined not to come _

20th July - 17.50pm
_ I just seen the thread about everyone stalking me and I felt kinda bad for not updating. OH has been at mine all weekend  so I've just not been on my laptop or anything recently. I kept meaning to just post a quick update of FB but then baby brain kicked in and I forgot. As for LO he most deinately isn't coming any time soon I don't think  I have tried EVERYTHING now! Sex, spicy food, long walks, walking up and down stairs, squats, relaxation, hot baths ... everything! It's so upsetting because last night I was watching X-Men Origins Wolverine with OH last night and LO seemed so content just to sit and wriggle about like daft but had no intention to wriggle his way out. He just doesn't want to meet us  I keep getting little back aches every now and then and period cramps, but nothing! They never last and they never come back  Got the MW on Thursday for a sweep and for her to arrange an induction. I'm hoping she will take pity on me and let me be induced by the weekend if nothing's happened. Fx'd._

21st July - 18.40pm
_Baby was moving a lot last night, wriggling, kicking me in the ribs  everything. I think he was reacting to my fear of watching REC   lol. Yet despite all this movement he still hasn't cottoned on to the fact he should wriggle his way down and start doing something to come meet his family! I seem to have a very lazy baby or a baby who likes winding me up already, I don't know what's worse lol. I've been having a little back pain now and then but it's more uncomfortable than sore, as well as getting period like cramps every now and then - more so after I've been to the toilet for some reason - but nothing ever comes out of them. I don't think I'm dialated at all if I'm honest  I can feel LO's head pushing right onto what I am assuming is my cervix whenever I walk though which just puzzles me. I've got a sweep at 8.45 tomorrow so I'm hoping the MW will have some good news to tell me although at this point I am not getting my hopes up. Going to arrange my induction tomorrow as well, I'm hoping it will be within the next few days. I've heard too many horror stories about people who go too far overdue and loose their baby  so fx'd that either something happens tonight, my sweep works tomorrow or I get my induction soon _

22nd July - 11.07am
_I had a sweep with the MW at 9am today. She said I handled it pretty well and didn't complain or moan or anything. It hurt like a bitch though, the silly woman tried to get me to spread my legs wider than my SPD would allow, resulting in me wanting to punch her in the face! Maybe a bit dramatic buy heyho lol. I checked my notes afterwards though and I am less than 1cm dialated and baby is still 3/5 engaged so no change from a week ago  I'm hoping the sweeps worked, I've had a constant uncomfortable back pain since then but it isn't sore and I've had no contraction like feelings  If this sweep hasn't worked I'm getting induced at 2pm on Tuesday (41+3). So atleast I know that in a weeks time maximum I'll have my little one in my arms _

23rd July - 22.59pm
_So today I was hoping something would happen after my sweep, but alas, it never  I had constant back ache today though and it was uncomfortable bordering on sore, but it progressed to nothing and wasn't coming for so long and then a break like contractions - just all at once. Now it's gone  Went to Ayr with my family and walked around down the sea front and up the shops like mad, had some weird spicy soup and spicy curly fries, took country roads up and over bumps and everything but no sign of my little man! Still had no show and I am currently pain free  I never thought I'd be upset about not being in pain, shows how desperate I am  I've got 4 days until my induction so I have decided to believe that my EDD is actually 2pm on Tuesday, that way I don't feel disappointed if LO doesn't come before then and if he does it's a nice surprise. I really doubt he will though, I genuinely believe I will need this induction, no show, no pains and nothing seems to be working. My cervix wasn't even favourable yesterday. Mother's intuition I'd call it._

24th July - 20.32pm
_So between 2am and 5am last night I had such an uncomfortable back ache, not painful per say but definately not pleasant. I fell asleep and had nothing again until I woke up around 2pm. At around 2.30pm I went to the toilet and wiped and there was around half a tea spoon of blood on the paper and in the toilet, along with a tiny jellyish looking cube. I got worried about this and phoned MW. Apparently it was normal after my sweep and the amount is nothing to worry about. If it got heavier then I should go into the hopsital and get checked. Since then there has been no more blood which is a huge relief. I went for a bath and LO went nuts! He loves it in there lol. When I was on the phone to OH he went even crazier as if he knew it were his daddy I was talking to  after the bath he has been making some light movements (so definately more than the 10 in 24 hours, nothing to worry about  ). All day I've had back ache, sometimes the pain is worse than others. Nothing I can't handle and nothing I have to take paracetomol for, I've had some period like cramps that have accompanied the back ache, but they are not constant. The pains are ranging from anything between 2/3 minutes to half an hour and are really spaced apart. Hopefully this will be the start of something, fx'd._

​


----------



## Bride2Be

My mom told me that trampolines and going over speed bumps can induce labor :shrug:

If you try it let me know if it works and good luck with your LO!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I may get my mum or dad to take me out over some speed bumps then lol. As for trampolines I'm deathly scared of them :blush: freshers week, plus a trampoline plus my knee = a broken nose and possible concussion lol.


----------



## Bride2Be

Lol I could see where that would be a problem then ha ha. I would do that when I'm more pregnant only if the trampoline had a screen around it so I would break my neck :haha: I'm a tad accident prone.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

awh!! darling... i hoped it would happen for you...

but, if all else fails... have more amazing sex!! might not work, but you will feel better :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

I heard sex is the only way so the midwives said. I went 11 days over and its the longest wait of the whole lot.


----------



## Lauraxamy

:dust: :dust: :dust: 
Nothing worked for me but keep trying hun it does all help!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I've got a sweep on Thursday but I'm hoping I won't need it, however, I am refusing to get my hopes up until I'm in the labour ward and know LO is coming lol


----------



## samface182

c'mon baby!
:dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## divershona

come on little baby we want to see just how handsome you are !!!!!! just to let you know you will keep getting more handsome outside of mummy too :)

lots and lots of labour dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nicholatmn

Have you tried doing squats? Go down as far as you can and push your pelvis forward (I used a wall for this). It's supposed to thin out your cervix more and put a little pressure on the membranes. It makes it more likely for your waters to break, but wont unless you're already dilated. 
My MW told me this on that Tuesday, I tried it and my waters broke/ had baby that Thursday. :D (I also tried dancing the day before my waters broke too lol). xx

...and on a side note... you're lucky. I want amazing sex. I haven't gotten any in a few months and I'm still waiting to heal. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:dust: :dust: :dust: Come on, little man!

If it makes you feel better, you won't be overdue in America for another 2 1/2 hours :winkwink:


----------



## mum#1

Make plans!! make a plan to do something that you won't be able to change the date or make it something really important & i bet he will come and ruin it for you lol :haha:

My midwife suggested doing star jumps, not massive high ones, just enough so you still feel comfortable. And I agree with nicholatmn, squats!! apparently this put my aunty in labour! :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't know if this will make you feel any better but I didn't have any sign of anything happening until I actually went into labour so just because you havent had any twinges doesn't mean it will be ages :)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bbyno1

aww lots of dust :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Nothing worked for me either, but at least I got enjoyment out of DTD lots :) Hopefully your LO doesn't keep you waiting long :) xx


----------



## AyaChan

Walking was honestly the thing for me, oh and drinking lots of RLT 

Good luck hun, hope he comes for you soon 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dust:


----------



## Youngling

Come on baby!!!
xx


----------



## Jem_x3

Come on baby! Hope he comes really soon :D I can see myself making one of these threads at the end of the week cause I haven't felt a thing either :( Boo


----------



## jenny_wren

try having :sex: doggy style worked for me lol

:dust:

xx​


----------



## rainbows_x

Put on your best pair of knickers :)
Sod's law your waters will break and you will ruin them!

Hope baby cdoesn't keep you waiting much longer!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## mum#1

jenny_wren said:


> try having :sex: doggy style worked for me lol
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx​

:haha: OH and I just did that :blush: , and im telling you ive been getting some cracker BH. but nothing too major yet!


----------



## jenny_wren

mum#1 said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> try having :sex: doggy style worked for me lol
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xx​
> 
> :haha: OH and I just did that :blush: , and im telling you ive been getting some cracker BH. but nothing too major yet!Click to expand...

give it time :lol:

my waters broke the same night!

we did do it a fair few times even through the BH :blush:​


----------



## Embo

Nothings happened for me yet either... 
hope all the July babies that are due and overdue come out soon! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

LOL thanks for the tip Jenny I shall be trying that then, if OH agrees :blush:
And Donna, I can't fit into my best pair of knickers anymore :( damn widening hips!


----------



## Green373

Hun i hope your little one is here soon!
my friends who have been overdue say that they had an easy labor so hopefully this is a plus!
i also heard that if you have :sex: to not get up right away and elevate your hips to help the semen stay on the cervix. This will help to thin and dilate it.
i wish you well! :D
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## divershona

Amy where have u been all day?!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?!??! 

hope this is a sign that your in the hospital and your LO is on his way :D


----------



## samface182

maybe she's been at it doggy style all day :rofl:

hope everything is okay hun! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

samface182 said:


> *maybe she's been at it doggy style all day* :rofl:
> 
> hope everything is okay hun! xx

:rofl:

Hope you're okay Amy!

xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

samface182 said:


> maybe she's been at it doggy style all day :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## divershona

PreggoEggo said:


> samface182 said:
> 
> 
> maybe she's been at it doggy style all day :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

think i said something similar on msn lol


----------



## Jadelm

:rofl: x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I am shocked :O!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

^^ where have you been??? baby??? xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Nope :( OH has been down so I've neglected my laptop, but definately no baby or labour signs whatsoever :(


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Bump, just so people know :blush: :flower:


----------



## samface182

lol amy, you big attention seeker! :haha:

YES, YES WE ALL KNOW NOW.. YOUR OVERDUE. :rofl:

lol, i'm only kidding you on, im in one of those weird sarcastic moods.

:dust::dust:
xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Oh I know Sam. I just like showing off on how I like to cook buns longer than they need :rofl:
Speaking of buns ... I could really go a nice cake from greggs yum yum


----------



## nicholatmn

:rofl: Your baby is going to wait until the last minute to come!!







Hopefully I jinxed it and you'll go into labor tonight... wait... did I just un-jinx it?


----------



## samface182

rubixcyoob. said:


> Oh I know Sam. I just like showing off on how I like to cook buns longer than they need :rofl:
> Speaking of buns ... I could really go a nice cake from greggs yum yum

mmm.. cake.

i *really* want cake now.

damn you and your bun talk :rofl:

xx


----------



## samface182

nicholatmn said:


> :rofl: Your baby is going to wait until the last minute to come!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I jinxed it and you'll go into labor tonight... wait... did I just un-jinx it?

don't worry, i'll un-un-jinx it..



STAY IN THERE BABY! WE DON'T EVEN WANT TO MEET YOU! :haha:

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

i always try and think of excuses to bump my threads, i was quite sad when i ran out of reasons to bump my birth story lol.
im going to go have some of my birthday cake because of you talking about cake lol.


----------



## nicholatmn

samface182 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Your baby is going to wait until the last minute to come!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I jinxed it and you'll go into labor tonight... wait... did I just un-jinx it?
> 
> don't worry, i'll un-un-jinx it..
> 
> 
> 
> STAY IN THERE BABY! WE DON'T EVEN WANT TO MEET YOU! :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

LOL I still want cake and we have none in the house, and I am definately not walking to Tesco in the pishing rain for cakes :rofl:


----------



## samface182

im going to raid my cupboards. surely there will be some sort of cake! :lol:
xx


----------



## newmommy23

Mmmm...cake. Tell that baby of your's to come log on BnB


----------



## rubixcyoob.

We have no cake! What a sad sad world it is when the fat lady cannot have her cake :cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

you should be in labour woman! 
not on here talking about cake :rofl:​


----------



## nicholatmn

You should take some cake and put it on your knees. They baby might smell it and try to get out. 
And there you go, labor! :D :haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I know I love my baby, but I don't share cake with anyone :rofl:


----------



## samface182

selfish cow.


:rofl:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Are you telling me if you had a big massive slice of some triple chocolate cake sitting there you'd share? :o


----------



## samface182

well.. tbh, i don't think it would be there long enough to share.. :blush:


----------



## newmommy23

Guys you have to stop talking about cake! I have no cake!


----------



## samface182

i have cake :lol:


----------



## nicholatmn

I want some cake!!
*drools*


----------



## mayb_baby

I want cake and amy some :dust:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Thanks hun :)

And damn you Sam! Cake! I've been wanting cake all day since I said that and we have none :cry:


----------



## AriannasMama

Cake?!? Yum. I want a big piece of chocolate cake with chocolate frosting....or carrot cake with cream cheese frosting....or italian cream cake with cream cheese frosting and strawberries.....basically any cake you put in front of me, lol


----------



## rubixcyoob.

We went shopping today and I got triple belgian chocolate cookies and little smartie cupcakes :D I feel so content.


----------



## rainbows_x

Eek, sorry the sweep was uncomfortable!
Hope things progress for you soon & a week maximum! That's not long at all, but I hope he comes before that :)
:dust::dust::dust:
x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh, amy, not long noww!! i'm gunna say a week till your baby is deffiantly here (but it could be any minute now!!) ahh i'm gunna be stalking you for the next couple of days.. then by the time your LO is here, i'll be posting these threads :haha:
xxxx


----------



## Natasha2605

I hope your sweep starts something for you :)


:dust::dust::dust: 

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

rubixcyoob. said:


> We went shopping today and I got triple belgian chocolate cookies and little smartie cupcakes :D I feel so content.

what are you still doing here, havnt you popped yet! what are you doing with that baby still in you! ??? 

hehe sorry its all I got when I was over due and its annoying.


----------



## jenny_wren

baby's coming this weekend!

:dust:​


----------



## AyaChan

good luck hun, hope he comes soon 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

x


----------



## samface182

tuesday isn't that far away! :D
this time next week, you will have him in your arms :happydance:
xx


----------



## vaniilla

its getting so close! so exited for you, he'll be in your arms before you know it :happydance:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

fx'd as you read this thread it starts.... ta dah!! (please say it worked :dohh:)
good luck girl xx


----------



## jenjo1992

good luck chick :D
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

:dust: :dust: Come on, little man! :dust: :dust:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Thanks girls :) xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Can we bribe your baby out? :) With cake?


----------



## ablacketer

you girls are way too funny


----------



## MissMamma

:dust: _Come on baby!_ :dust:
Go for a drive down a bumpy track i know a few people who swear by it!
My fingers are crossed for you..xx


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck :D
I keep stalking this thread lol!!
xx


----------



## majm1241

Good Luck Hon!!! :Hugs:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

anything??
xx


----------



## samface182

https://scrapetv.com/News/News%20Pages/Health/Images/chocolate-cake-sliced.JPG

c'mon baby..

you know you want that cake :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

dunno about baby... but i do!!! lol... xx


----------



## divershona

awwwwwwwwww i want that cake too !!!!!!

sam you know how u can go off people really fast? well im starting to go off u now with that gorgeous pic of chocolate cake and i have nothing cake like in the caravan and nothing to make one with either, no shops nearby to go and get any either :'(


----------



## Eabha'sMum

shona are you on holidays? and on bnb... thats dedication xx


----------



## divershona

not exactly holidays lol, change of 4 walls really, we got a caravan about 2 hours from where we live and we (me and my dad) decided to come up for a few days for a change of scenery lol


----------



## Eabha'sMum

thats class... well here, 2 hours away is a holiday, its called donegal, or the caravan gold coast!! lol xx


----------



## samface182

shona is almost as bad as us caoimhe ;)
xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

lol!!! ano... actually i tried so hard yesturday not to go on, was like... right have an appointment, so i will be out, so i should be fine... :blush:
was on before i left... was on on my fone waiting... and came on when i got home... and i tried to trick myself by only being on for a couple of seconds! :dohh:
its sssooooooooooooooooo bad!! xx


----------



## samface182

ah well. it keeps me amused all day, so nothing wrong with it :lol:
xx


----------



## divershona

its all i do, i hate it when things go dead and there isnt really anything else i can comment on because no1 has posted back lol ... btw we are taking over amy's eviction thread lol


----------



## Eabha'sMum

and having the same convo as the one we are having on the 'i fell like i am talking to myself' lol!! ach well.... hopefully she is having her baby, and won't mind xx


----------



## divershona

yeah lol fingers crossed, although i think sam was talking to her earlier and she wasn't

omg i just realised i took my laptop to the loo with me so i wouldnt miss anything while i had a pee ... thats seriously sad !!!!!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

:blush: gosh that is bad shona, like seriously i don't take mine with me, and balance it on the towel chest, which is conviently located to the left of the toilet... that would be weird :haha: :blush:
xx


----------



## divershona

yeah yeah whatever Caoimhe, i bet you do it all the time ... tbh that was the first time ive taken it to the loo with me, but laptop goes everywhere else with me, making a drink, going to get something from my room, going for a bath, the whole lot lol, my dad is convinced if i could get wifi access everywhere my laptop would never be off!!!!


----------



## newmommy23

I won't lie, I take my computer with me to the bathroom all the time. I balance it on the toilet when I'm in the tub, too. :rofl:


----------



## Eabha'sMum

i have a wee small laptop, so it is while handy and dinky to take... like its comfortable in one hand, but yeah it is extreme...
lol :blush:
i am going to go a whole day without the internet... i promise :haha: yeah right xx


----------



## AyaChan

Keegan, I take my laptop in the bathroom and do that too, means I don't miss anything.

Is Amy in labour yet? *hopeful face*

x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

:shrug:
hopeful xx


----------



## newmommy23

seriously here we are going on. where's the baby? lol. Caoimhé do you have a netbook? I have a tiny pink netbook. it's really small...seems a decent excuse to take it everywhere to me.


----------



## newmommy23

She hasn't said anything in a while....someone stalk >.>


----------



## Eabha'sMum

no, its a wee dell... dunno the name, but it has a dvd drive and all... think it is just a minature laptop... lol... xx


----------



## divershona

apparently nothing has happened since her sweep :(


----------



## AyaChan

sucks :(

Hope her LO doesnt make her wait much longer

x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

she was on last at like 5pm... lol! so.... xx


----------



## newmommy23

Hopefully something! She's got to stop disappearing on us we're obviously going mental here


----------



## amylou1992

haha look at u lot stalkin her! hehe i carn't talk, ive been poppin back and forward to this thread to see if any progress


----------



## divershona

hehe yeah i know, she's getting induced on tuesday though if he doesnt make his arrival over the weekend and monday hehe

just hope it happens soon :D


----------



## AyaChan

everytime I sign on facebook I'm hoping to see something like

Amy - My waters just broke!!!


:haha:

xx


----------



## samface182

she's got my number and i have hers now :thumbup:
i'm sure she would text me if something happened! :D
xx


----------



## AyaChan

from now on when shes not online for a while we'll all be asking you then sam :D

x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

sam, that was after the last panic wasn't it? :blush: we all got so excited! lol
xx


----------



## divershona

yeah it was lol, i keep asking sam about whether she has heard from amy hehe just to see if she knows anything that we don't lol


----------



## Green373

this little one needs to come out now! mommy would like to meet you ! so evacuate immediatly! :)
im sure she'd appreciate holding you now!!!
:D


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Sorry girls I was in Ayr with my family today and then I came home and slept for 3 hours :rofl:
Still nothing though :cry:


Sam! I want that cake now!


----------



## divershona

awwwwwww i know where ayr is hehe not too far away too


----------



## samface182

i want that cake too! :cry:
i tortured myself putting that up :haha:

:dust:
xx


----------



## divershona

samface182 said:


> i want that cake too! :cry:
> i tortured myself putting that up :haha:
> 
> :dust:
> xx

well at least u tortured yourself as well as us :haha:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Nomnomnom triple belgian chocolate cookie :D


----------



## samface182

nomnomnom.. vanilla ice cream, with meringue and strawberry sauce ;) xx


----------



## divershona

stop it u 2 

there is nothing nice in the caravan to eat and im hungry :(


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Truth be told I really want chicken noodle heinz soup lol


----------



## samface182

rubixcyoob. said:


> Truth be told I really want chicken noodle heinz soup lol

guess who has a tin in the cupboard ;)

MWHAHAHAHAHAH :devil:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

ME :D :rofl:
I just can't be assed making it :blush:


----------



## ablacketer

nomnomnomnom.... uh.... uh... crap. I have nothing....


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:dust:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Thanks Rome :)


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Barabump :blush:


----------



## amylou1992

u still got an achey feelin in ur back? or has it gone again? saw ur other thread n now lost it :dohh:


----------



## samface182

just thought i would let you ladies know, amy is in hospital for monitoring. she had a bit more bleeding and the hospital told her to go in. hopefully she is in early labour!

xxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

:yipee:
xx


----------



## amylou1992

:happydance: 

saw her other thread an have been following, kinda uesses MW told her 2 go in. 

just wana say good luck amy :)


----------



## divershona

oooooooo good luck amy :dust: :dust:


----------



## samface182

im actually so excited! lol xx


----------



## divershona

haha me 2 :D oh and sam if aiden decides he wants to start u off into labour 2night ur gna have to update me on u and amy haha


----------



## Eabha'sMum

do you know... what an incentive for aiden to come

has someone got contact for donna? cos she is going into hospital xx


----------



## samface182

lol! imagine he did come! oh god that would be great. but i'm pretty tired tonight, so maybe not :haha:

ooh i didnt know donna was going to hospital! im not sure if anyone has her number xx


----------



## yogalover

im 6 days overdue so now how u feel.I lost my plug yesterday and was hoping after my 4 mile walk loads of sex a week of spicy food,eating pineapple,Rubbing clary sage oil on my bump,shaking my ass to some reggae,reflexology and acupressure that she might be on her way!!but here i am still with no pains, no backache no signs at all.I cant have a sweep coz babys not even engaged so im gonna try and push for early induction!.I didnt want to be induced originally as it can lead to c section if something goes wrong but im so agitated and bored of being at home now!also my bros off to afghanistan in a few days and i want her here before he goes:(.
Good luck to u hun hope little man comes soon.x


----------



## Eabha'sMum

yogalover said:


> im 6 days overdue so now how u feel.I lost my plug yesterday and was hoping after my 4 mile walk loads of sex a week of spicy food,eating pineapple,Rubbing clary sage oil on my bump,shaking my ass to some reggae,reflexology and acupressure that she might be on her way!!but here i am still with no pains, no backache no signs at all.I cant have a sweep coz babys not even engaged so im gonna try and push for early induction!.I didnt want to be induced originally as it can lead to c section if something goes wrong but im so agitated and bored of being at home now!also my bros off to afghanistan in a few days and i want her here before he goes:(.
> Good luck to u hun hope little man comes soon.x

:dust::dust::dust:

i think you need it :hugs::thumbup:
xx


----------

